# Wer ist Oe



## reineroooo (12. September 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe in meinem Postfach bei Outlook Expess folgenden Eintrag bei 3 verschiedenen E-Mails erhalten: "OE hat den (nicht sicheren) Anhang aus der Nachricht entfernt". Das ist mir völlig unverständlich - der Absender war immer der gleiche (eine Firma die wohl ein Angebot senden wollte).
Kann mir jemand sagen was es damit auf sich hat - die Anlagen sind tatsächlich nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (12. September 2003)

*O*utlook *E*xpress ... na was fällt auf?


----------



## reineroooo (13. September 2003)

*jetzt fällt es mir wie schuppen von den Augen*

Kaum zu glauben wenn mans weis - aber es bleibt die frage warum können die Dateianhänge nicht sicher sein? Wer entscheidet das? Wie kann ich das in Zukunft verhindern - gibt es hier eine Einstellung die zu beachten ist?
Danke


----------



## Leola13 (13. September 2003)

Hai,

es lässt sich einstellen welche Anhänge als sicher eingestuft werden.

Dateien mit *.exe werden standardmäßig als unsicher eingestuft.

Meines Wissen sind diese Einstellungen bei der Installation vorzunehmen, zumindest bei XP, und nachher nicht zu ändern.

Ich glaub da gab es schon einmal eine Nachfrage. Musst mal suchen.


Ciao


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. September 2003)

Menü : Extras -> Optionen

Registerkarte "Sicherheit"

Häcken raus bei "Speichern oder öffnen von Anlagen......"  (zweiter von oben)

Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## Leola13 (13. September 2003)

Hai,

@Cutti,   dein Tipp führt bei mir zu : Nachrichten digitale Signatur hinzufügen


@reineroooooo

Wäre schön zu wissen welches version du benutzt.

Vielleicht hilft dir ja dies : http://www.pctip.ch/helpdesk/kummerkasten/archiv/office/24362.asp 

Ciao


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. September 2003)

@ Leoala13:

Ich glaube Du bist bei Outlook, es geht aber um Outlook *Express* , das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe!


----------



## Leola13 (13. September 2003)

Sorry,

ich sollte mir angewöhnen vor dem PC die Brille aufzubehalten.

Ciao


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Leola13 _
> *Sorry,
> 
> ich sollte mir angewöhnen vor dem PC die Brille aufzubehalten.
> ...



 Hehe, das kann ja jedem ( auch mir ) mal passieren!


----------



## soundchecker (14. September 2003)

Hallo reineroooo,

ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, als ich mir ein eigenes (definitiv virenfreises) Word-Dokument nach Hause mailte.

Die Anlage wird (als inaktiv) angezeigt und lässt sich nicht öffnen.

Wenn es bei Dir ähnlich ist, dann versuche Folgendes:

Gehe in Outlook Express auf Extras -> Optionen und öffne die Registerkarte "Sicherheit".

Du findest dort unter der Überschrift "Virenschutz" an zweiten Position ein Feld "Speichern oder Öffnen von Anlagen, die möglicherweise einen Virus enthalten könnten, nicht zulassen." Falls dieses Feld aktiviert ist, bitte deaktivieren (s. a. beigefügte JPG-Datei).

Danach kannst Du das Feld ja wieder aktivieren.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr! Insbesondere was die Sicherheit in Bezug auf evtl. Viren anbelangt!

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass ich Dir weiterhelfen konnte.

Gruß
soundchecker / Frank


----------

